# Microsoft word...How to change Registered name.



## Rogue Jedi (Jun 13, 2007)

when I open my microsoft word, it says "registered to (username)". How do I change the username?


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

Tools > Options > User Info.

(may be different in versions later than 2000)


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Same in 2003


----------



## snurfen (Jun 11, 2006)

In 2007 it is done thus:
Click office button>Word options (bottom right-ish)
The bottom pane is then "Personalise your copy of MS Office"
User name box is customisable.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *Rogue Jedi*

Welcome to Tech Support Guy Forums!

Due to a DNS issue, some (alot) of our reply notifications were not delivered. I received your e-mail today instead of June 13th.

Please respond to your threads and let us know if any of the suggestions helped or didn't help to resolve your issues.

Thank you.


----------



## Rogue Jedi (Jun 13, 2007)

snurfen said:


> In 2007 it is done thus:
> Click office button>Word options (bottom right-ish)
> The bottom pane is then "Personalise your copy of MS Office"
> User name box is customisable.


I dont see the office button. when I open microsoft word, it says on the bottom "1983-2001." does this mean I have microsoft word 2001?


----------



## Rogue Jedi (Jun 13, 2007)

someone please help me? and please keep in mind that i am not really computer savvy, so really detailed instructions would be greatly appreciated. i'll but you a pizza.:up:


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

When you have Word open, click on Help - About Word in the top menu
That should tell you the actual version.

But most earlier versions should have a "Tools" option on the top menu, clicking that should give a drop down list with "Options", under Options there should be User Information that you can edit to change the user.

Exactly as posted above, but unless you can tell us what version you have we cannot be certain.

There is no "2001" version of Word, only Word 95, Word 97, Word 2000, Word XP (2002) Word 2003 and Word 2007.


----------



## Rogue Jedi (Jun 13, 2007)

Dude, You Rock Hard....so What Do You Want On Your Pizza?


----------

